

Lenovo Y410 on sale for $279, PR stunt gone wrong? - happycry
http://shop.lenovo.com/workperksca/ca/en/landingpage/promotions/ideapad/weekly-sale

======
w1ntermute
Apparently they're refusing to honor the sales made:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Lenovo/comments/26ck0d/misleading_pr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Lenovo/comments/26ck0d/misleading_pricing/)

I don't understand why they won't just take the loss - it seems like it'd be
worth the good PR 10x over.

------
rdtsc
Canada only?

/Putting tin foil hat on (in light of eBay and Target fiascos).

Maybe they got hacked and hackers changed the price to crate a honeypot. Then
spread some links on HN, Reddit, Facebook. Presented it as an "error" on the
part of Lenovo. Then everyone goes to the site, puts in their credit card
number and billing address they've got a nice, database within a matter of
hours.

------
jauer
If you go to the main page it says "YPWWP Employee pricing event!". Maybe a
discount for a partner combined with their Memorial Day sale?

~~~
akjetma
"you pay what we pay" maybe?

------
Hacktivist
Lot of posts on twitter saying their orders were cancelled. @Lenovo_Canada
said the problem was supposed to be fixed hours ago.

Edit: Someone made a change.org petition

[http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/lenovo-canada-
please-h...](http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/lenovo-canada-please-
honour-the-pricing-on-your-website)

------
ibejoeb
Had one in my cart, then the session was (forcibly?) expired. Coupon doesn't
work anymore.

Hah, glitch fixed:

    
    
      <!--<div class="divider-dot"><div class="ecouponArea"><span class="pricev2-ecouponCodeIntro">Use eCoupon:<br /></span><span class="pricev2-ecouponCode">DOORBUSTER</span></div></div>-->

------
michaelchum
[http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/lenovo-canada-
please-h...](http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/lenovo-canada-please-
honour-the-pricing-on-your-
website?share_id=qMXMIQxNPo&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition)

This happen quite often with Lenovo... PR

------
cmapes
What a letdown, tried to buy two and realized that it was Canadian only. I was
trying to hack around and see if I could get the site to accept US address
info by forcing it past the JS validation and the item expired while in my
cart. Seems it was a price mistake and they found out about it.

------
andrewgjohnson
They retail for ~$900 not their alleged start price of ~$1300 but still a
deal.

I can confirm that they definitely sold one today. Also strange that shipping
is zero but "FEE" is $3 on final checkout.

~~~
rdtsc
> I can confirm that they definitely sold one today

Interesting way of putting it. How can you confirm? Do you work for them or
know someone how bought one?

The deal seems to be for Canada geographic region. It tried to see how far it
would go with checkout (expecting an error at some point) but at the checkout
page only Canadian addresses are accepted.

~~~
mohit
@rdtsc, looks like @andrewgjohnson bought one. That's how he can confirm.

~~~
rdtsc
Makes sense. It is just a funny way of putting it. He said "they sold one" as
opposed to "I bought one".

------
msujaws
Most likely not a PR stunt gone wrong, but a pricing error on the website.
Those who ordered will probably get an email stating that their order has been
canceled and they'll be refunded their money.

~~~
ams6110
Years ago a coworker had figured out the timing of Dell's web store updates.
He would go on moments after the update and search for pricing mistakes, which
seemed to happen with surprising frequency. Dell (at the time, anyway) would
honor orders that were placed before the prices were corrected.

------
OriginalAT
Just tried ordering and it would only accept Canadian addresses. Went to the
US version of the site and the laptop is $789. Got me excited there for a
minute!

------
Olychuck
I mean, who wants to buy a high performance laptop such as this that is 14
inches when there is a 15.6 inch model. They're probably massively
overstocked.

------
alelefant
I suspect this has spread like wildfire since their site isn't responding.

------
300zxkyle
just tried to order one by "fixing" the styling hiding that model on the site.
When you get to the cart it says that it is no longer available.

------
lupinglade
I think they are required to honour the price in Canada.

------
blazespin
I just bought one

~~~
blazespin
Lenovo reserves the right to refuse to sell a product to any customer for any
reason, or to limit the number of units to a particular product that a
customer may buy at any one time. If we do not accept your order we will
notify you by phone or email; your credit card payment will not be processed
or your direct deposit will be refunded.

------
ww520
Party is over. The page is down now.

------
mindslight
It is not a T or X. meh.

------
geetee
Canada only?

